# Cat show carrier



## Becci0594 (Sep 20, 2015)

I've just entered my first car show (one by tica) and I'm looking at doing one with gccf in a couple of months. From what I've heard today gccf judge the cats in their own cage. 

I am looking to purchase a show cage but i don't know where to find one. Would it have to be plain for the gccf shows? Can I use a dog crate. Would it be better to get a plain silver one or is black/coloured suitable?

Thank you


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't advise on TICA shows but GCCF provide show pens. When you enter the show hall, having had your cat (and vaccination card) checked by one of the vets, the pens are all in numbered rows. Your pen number will be shown on the envelope that is handed to you when you go through the queue at vetting in.

ETA - you're probably aware, but just in case... don't forget you need the standard white show equipment to put into the pen at the GCCF show; i.e. white litter tray, white blanket and a white clip-on (it hangs on the bars of the pen) water dish.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi,

You can hire a metal wire pen from TICA, which is what I usually do as I only show TICA once a year. As already said You have to use the wire pen provided by GCCF, it's a single sized pen included but you can pay for a double. With FIFe a double wire pen is included in the entry price but you can use your own show pens.

The most common used show pens people by is a Sturdipen

http://sturdiproducts.com/collectio...ducts/show-pop-up-shelter-double-solid-colors

You can buy them from UK dealers but I know people buy them detect from Sturdi in the U.S.

I think you can use a dog crate for TICA but it would need to be front opening. It doesn't matter on colour, you will see Sturdis in all sorts of colours from black to hot pink and zebra print.


----------

